# Look Like Flees



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

My buddy gave me a call last night telling me he sees little white dots moving around his tank. And some of them are crawling on the glass and moving in and out of his filter spounge. Over the phone I figured he has an ich problem and asked him if he notices any white dots on his fish. He told me that he doesnt see anything on his fish. Today I went over to have a look for myself. They are smaller than 1/2mm and tend to jump around the tank. Kinda like a flee. I didnt notice any on the fish either but I did see the fish flash every so often. What can these things be? They are too small for me to get a picture of or see any details about there body structure. The best I can do is that they are white, jump around and look round. Can this be ich or some other parasite?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its not ich. its likely a result of leftover food or scraps. gravel vac more often and they will start to go away. rinse the filter media with tank water lightly to remove any scraps that may be on that too. check and see if any food is stuck behind under or around any of the ornaments in the tank.


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

AS fan said:


> its not ich. its likely a result of leftover food or scraps. gravel vac more often and they will start to go away. rinse the filter media with tank water lightly to remove any scraps that may be on that too. check and see if any food is stuck behind under or around any of the ornaments in the tank.


K thanks ill let him know. What would you call them? And do they pose any treat to his fish?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

im no great with this stuff so i dont remember names. they are more a nuisance then a threat. if you test the water you will most likely find high nitrates as well. the increased gravel vac will help eliminate this because you are also removing water. im sure someone who knows the name of these little buggers will chime in.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

AS fan said:


> im no great with this stuff so* i dont remember names.* they are more a nuisance then a threat. if you test the water you will most likely find high nitrates as well. the increased gravel vac will help eliminate this because you are also removing water. im sure someone who knows the name of these little buggers will chime in.


planaria

do some gravel vacs and water changes a bunch for a week or tow and they'll go. They are harmless


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i wanted to guess planaria but i hate being wrong or giving wrong advice so i waited for someone like you to post. o well. thanks for the lesson.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

AS fan said:


> i wanted to guess planaria but i hate being wrong or giving wrong advice so i waited for someone like you to post. o well. thanks for the lesson.


 Usually anythingcrawling around on the glass is planaria. If its not planaria its usually something like it with the same cause and treatment.


----------

